# To-day Is Jialilei Day!



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Bid 1p for this off the bay a couple fo weks ago, came in from Hong Kong seller for Â£4.99 postage - so that's a fiver all in.

Opened the pacakage - be still my beating heart - and here is my "Jialilei" Stainless Steel









Big Watch, 41 mm excluding crown. Folded SS bracelet with clasp. Signed on the clasp and back. Water Resistant. 48mm lug tip to lug tip, lug width 21/20mm, 14 mm deep. Weighs a tad under 100gr at 99.7gr.










The bezel rotates anti-clockwise only, 60 clicks. Bezel doesn't show in piccie (recycled seller pic) but is actually a bronze mirror finish, and the crystal is very, very slightly domed by maybe 0.5mm.

What a beater for a fiver, looks the part from any distance, just the d*mn name! The dial is reminiscent of the Timex Dynabeats with the graduated out to brown finish, orange hands and red seconds hand. Obviously its a Quartz, but another bargain basement (junk? ) watch for the affordables.

*MEMO to self:-* Stop looking at ebay at one in the morning!


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Can't see that clearly from the piccie but to me it looks like the first 2 letters JI are a single cyrillic "P" - as in Poljot etc. Might make it sound better when asked


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

cookie520 said:


> Can't see that clearly from the piccie but to me it looks like the first 2 letters JI are a single cyrillic "P" - as in Poljot etc. Might make it sound better when asked


Well, I thought that as well, but then I decided I didn't really want to tell folks it was a "pee-a-lily" if I was ever asked







, at my age I have enough trouble with the waterworks as it is without telling the world about it.







Under the loupe it is J I A ect separate letters though. I guess it's a Bengali-Chinese-Sino production - Bengali name, Chinese maker, Japanese movement.

This looks much better in real life than the picture, and although the bracelet is a folded and not solid type, IMHO it's probably worth it for the bracelet alone. We'll see how this stands up to the rigours of Sequence Dancing, wearing it to-night with my brown shirt and troosers. (very colour co-ordinated me!







)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I bet the seller must have loved you Mel


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Are you sure it's a _real_ Jialilei?









PS. Looks nice


----------



## sammyboy (Feb 12, 2008)

dapper said:


> Are you sure it's a _real_ Jialilei?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very good point, you sure it's not a fake, made by Rolex, Omega....


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

sammyboy said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure it's a _real_ Jialilei?
> ...


Definitely a real one, the seller assured me it was







No box or papers though, did I take too much of a chance do you think?









Apparently Alpha have bought one so expect an AlphaJialilei anytime soon







- - and it survived a heavy evening of Quicksteps and Foxtrots quite happily.


----------



## sammyboy (Feb 12, 2008)

It could have come from one of those well known countries for fakes, like Swizerland...









Isn't there a comedian called Omid Jialilei?









Glad it's working well, forgot to say earlier but it looks great for a watch that cost a fiver!


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

dapper said:


> Are you sure it's a _real_ Jialilei?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

